# MUA of toe?



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 15, 2009)

does anyone know what cpt I would use for manipulation under anesthesia of the toe??


----------



## CJoy0724 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wondered if you had ever found an answer to this question, how to code for MUA of toe...I have one, and am not sure how to code it.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jul 27, 2010)

hi guys! my only suggestion to you is to bill 27860 (fixation of ankle joint) nothing is pointing directly to a "toe" manipulation. if you are billing for anesthesia i would suggest using the ASA code 01462, but if your not, the closest thing i could find is 27860. 

Hope this helps?


----------

